# Frog tank with pot plant in it



## Geckogod (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi everyone I was just wondering if I could put a pot without any holes in the bottom of it and put a plant in it, will it survive without drainage and will the frogs like it?


----------



## Everny (Jul 5, 2009)

(internet explorer just deleted the entire message i had typed.....)

Pot plants are fine in tanks provided that you replace the potting mix with something that is less likely to harm the frogs (some mixes have chemicals in them that wouldnt do your frogs much good if they come into contact with them)

you can use vermiculate, coir fibre, spaghnum moss etc. (all washed out).

my frogs love the plants in their tanks, so as long as the soil cant harm them, that sounds great.

as for surviving - i would expect it should go okay as long as it doesnt get waterlogged. if too much water builds up in the roots, they can begin to rot. so this may be a bigger issue.

some plants can grow both in water and in dirt, so this may be an easier option.


----------



## Geckogod (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you know what type of plants those ones are?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 5, 2009)

Hiya I managed to find a list of Plants those of wich work well in a frog enclosure Your more than welcome to them might be a little bit of trial and error but I just love real plants in a enclosure. They beat the butt off anything Fake! list is as Follows ......

Moddona lilly
Cordalines
tilandsias (air plants) 
bromeliads
stag horn
mother in laws tongue 
　
African violet 
Baby tears
birds nest ferns
tropical pitcher plants
epiphytic orchids
spagaum moss


----------



## Everny (Jul 5, 2009)

Geckogod said:


> Do you know what type of plants those ones are?


 

The ones that i use are the peace lily (which oyu can get in dwarf and large leaf sizes) and Aluminium plants (commonly sold in aquarium stores as 'under-water plants') which can grow with their roots in the water, their leaves out...

hope that helps, good luck with the planting, im busy trying to plant my own new setup as we speak...


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a couple of plants in my frog enclosure, I replaced the soil with smallish pebbles. I pulled them out of their original pot and removed all soil, then washed the whole plant under fresh water to remove any pesticides or chemicals and soil, then re-potted with the pebbles. They're probably the size of my thumb nail, so small enough to fit the tub well but not small enough for the frogs to accidently eat. I use clear plastic trays for them to sit on in the enclosure and use the original pots they came in. I just water them every now and then, usually as I top the frogs water area up. 

Frogs like to sit on them, if they're strong enough to hold them, so cleaning frog poo of them is usually the only maintenance. They grow really well in this environment so trimming back may also be required. Otherwise they look great and the frogs love them.


----------

